# pb : automator et PDF



## ReneM (19 Mai 2005)

Je cherche à mettre un filigrane sur mes docs PDF . L 'action proposée ( choix de l'image , opacité ,.. ) semble  facile à programmer .Pourtant en lancant cette action , pas de résultat , le document selectionné est inchangé . Qq chose a dû m'échapper !  Ca marche chez vous ?


----------



## Guy (19 Mai 2005)

Non, idem, rien ne se passe...?


----------



## ReneM (19 Mai 2005)

C'est bon , il suffisait de terminer par l'action "ouvrir dans aperçu "


----------

